# الات الورش



## a.masry (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​​ انا بعمل بحث بعنوان الات الورش ( مخارط - فرايز- ثنايات - مقصات - ماكينات تجليخ - مكابس ) 


وكنت عايز مساعدة بكتب في الات الورش وتصميم الات الورش

وياريت عن العمليات الى بتتعمل عليها 


بس عايز كتب كتب انا خلصت دراسه وبشتغل في الات الورش جديد وعايز انمي معلوماتي بطريقه صح جدا


----------



## a.masry (26 فبراير 2010)

15 واحد شاف الموضوع ومحدش كلف نفسه يقول كلمه او اى مساعدة 
ياريت يا جماعه ضروري حد يساعدني 
مش شرط تبقي الكتب عربي
انا عايز الاتنين انجليزى وعربي


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

الرابط ده ممكن يفيدك

http://machinedesign.com/ebook


----------



## ياسررشدي (25 فبراير 2011)

اريد مذيد من الدراسات


----------

